# Wreckers and Rollbacks



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are a few of my 1/24th Scale models


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another Rollback


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

And one wrecker


----------



## PAPSTISY (Nov 23, 2017)

No that is cool! Is looks so real. If only my Arthritis hands good work that good! WOW


----------



## BobDodge1 (Feb 18, 2019)

I've got a few wreckers and rollbacks in progress


----------



## BobDodge1 (Feb 18, 2019)

BobDodge1 said:


> I've got a few wreckers and rollbacks in progress


When my post count gets high enough I will post some pics


----------



## BobDodge1 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## BobDodge1 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @BobDodge1 :wave:


----------

